# الحمد لله ماعنديش سكرتيرة



## tonyturboman (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا فصلت سكرتيرتى؟ 



 الأسبوع الماضي كان عيد ميلادي،
عندما استيقظت كنت أشعر بتوعك بسيط
قمت بالذهاب لطاولة الطعام على أمل أن تهنئني زوجتي بعيد ميلادي، 

ولكنها لم تفعل، بالكاد قالت 'صباح الخير' ! 

قلت في نفسي 'هذا هو الزواج!!!' 

قلت في نفسي ربما يهنئني أطفالي 
ولكنهم ايضا تناولوا إفطارهم بدون أي كلمة ! 

ركبت سيارتي وتوجهت للمكتب ونفسيتي محبطة،
وعندما دخلت المكتب

وإذا بسكرتيرتي تحييني بوجه ضاحك
وتقول 'صباح الخير، عيد ميلاد سعيد' . 

شعرت بتحسن لأن أحدهم تذكر عيد ميلادي على الأقل ! 

عملت حتى الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
وإذا با لسكرتيرة تدخل علي في المكتب

وتقول 'انه يوم جميل، لنذهب إلى الغداء سوية '
فكرت في نفسي..

'فعلا، إنه يوم جميل وهو عيد ميلادي..'
فذهبنا إلى الغداء، ولكن السكرتيرة 

اقترحت الذهاب إلى مطعم آخر غير الذي نأكل فيه في العادة، وكان مكانا جميل ا وهادئا وفيه خصوصية كبيرة .. 

تناولنا الغداء، وأثناء عودتنا
قالت لي السكرتيرة 'إنه يوم جميل، 

ليس من الضروري أن نذهب للعمل مرة أخرى، أليس كذلك؟' .... فكرت في نفسي..' وما الضرر إنه عيد ميلادي'. 

فوافقت وسألتها إلى أين تريد الذهاب، فاقترحت شقتها. فوافقت 

بدأت أفكر في نفسي، ماذا تريد هذه السكرتيرة ! 
ولكنه عيد ميلادي ! وأستحق فيه بعض التشويق والإثارة والمتعة .. 

عندما دخلنا شقتها، طلبت مني أن آخذ راحتي
، وقالت أنها ستذهب لغرفة النوم
لتغير ملابسها لتلبس شيئا أكثر راحة ..... 

بعد دقائق معدودة فإذا هي تخرج من غرفة النوم ...
حاملة كعكة عيد ميلاد كبيرة ومعها

زوجتي وأولادي وعدد من أصدقائي وكلهم يغنون
'سنة حلوة ياجميل' .. 

كل هذا حدث ... وأنا جالس على الاريكة .. في صالتها 

بدون ملابس 



طلعت فاهم غلط!


TaKe Care


----------



## كوك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا تونى *
*تسلم ايدك*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رائعه جدا 

شكرا



​


----------



## twety (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*سكرتيرة شطورة وذكيه*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة

ثانكس تونى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ذكية السكرتيرة دى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك ليكى تونى*​


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا تونى *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> ...



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا
> 
> الرب يباركك



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رائعه جدا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...



شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *سكرتيرة شطورة وذكيه*
> *ههههههههه*



شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة
> 
> ثانكس تونى



شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ذكية السكرتيرة دى



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليك ليكى تونى*​



شكرا لك تاسونى


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه
سكرتيره ذكيه
جميله
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> سكرتيره ذكيه
> جميله
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



kokoman
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامداااااا جدااااااااا
ميررررررررسى


----------



## tonyturboman (15 يناير 2010)

Mary Gergees قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامداااااا جدااااااااا
> ميررررررررسى



شكرا لمرورك     :t17:


----------



## dark_angel (15 يناير 2010)

*علشان المفروض ما نفهمش كل حاجة غلط و تبقى نيتنا سليمة و ميرسى خالص على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دى كتير 
ميرسى لك تونى


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

*.

يا عينى عليك يا ضنايا الله تلاقى مراتك طبقت عليك الحد (والآثنين كمان هههههههه)

.*


----------



## tonyturboman (19 يناير 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> *علشان المفروض ما نفهمش كل حاجة غلط و تبقى نيتنا سليمة و ميرسى خالص على الموضوع الجميل ده*​



اشكرك للمرور الجميل    :big35:


----------



## tonyturboman (19 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة دى كتير
> ميرسى لك تونى



شكرا يا ديدى على مرورك   :11_12_13[1]:


----------



## tonyturboman (19 يناير 2010)

:t11:





coptic hero قال:


> *.
> 
> يا عينى عليك يا ضنايا الله تلاقى مراتك طبقت عليك الحد (والآثنين كمان هههههههه)
> 
> .*



شكرا لمرورك   :t11:


----------



## dark moon (19 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه فظيعة جدا
موضوع جميل


----------



## tonyturboman (4 فبراير 2010)

dark moon قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه فظيعة جدا
> موضوع جميل



شكرا لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## مرمر . مارو (6 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس طوني ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييييك*
*هى السكرتيرة ولا بلاش*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tonyturboman (8 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *ثانكس طوني ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا للمرور الرقيق يا مرمر


----------



## tonyturboman (8 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *ميرسى ليييييك*
> *هى السكرتيرة ولا بلاش*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا لمرورك يا dodoz


----------

